# [SOLVED] Overclocking MSI HD5770



## Nyt Ryda (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey , i recently got a Hd5770 by MSI with solid state capacitors and non-reference cooler . It came with MSI AFTERBURNER oc tool . I get it to a 950 core clock and a 1350 mem clock . As soon as i put it higher on any oc tool , it reverts to 950 and 1350 , why ? I also cant change the shader clock , is this normal ? And i cant change the voltage on Afterburner when other msi 5770's do , why ? Thanx

I updated After Burner and can change the voltage . What is the best voltage for my card ? I still cannot put the clocks higher because it reverts back to the last stable clock, any solution ? 
Awaiting anyones response

Bump Up


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Overclocking MSI HD5770*

I would assume its a safe limit it will not allow you to exceed. Riva tuner is pretty much the same program. Download and give it a try.


----------



## Nyt Ryda (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Overclocking MSI HD5770*

Why can other people overclocking this card get it to 1000 and 1400 ? I have Riva Tuner but it wont detect my Radeon card , why cant it ?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Overclocking MSI HD5770*

Ok shader clock is a nvidia thing. so forget it exist. It reverting back because the voltage isn't high enough. Bump it a notch and keep going till it unstable than same thing. Bump the voltage one notch again and continue untill your happy. Just watch the heat and try not to kill it.

Continue to use msi. You will have to adjust voltage to get a higher clock.


----------



## Nyt Ryda (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Overclocking MSI HD5770*

I put the voltage up to 1.3 mV and the core clock still refuses to go higher . I looked at ati ccc overdrive and it maxes at 960 . Do i have to modify it ?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Overclocking MSI HD5770*

Try uninstalling CCC and just use the ATI drivers only. Might be a conflict with the two programs. CCC always runs in the background. Could find the CCC process and disable it then try before going through the trouble of uninstalling it.


----------



## Nyt Ryda (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Overclocking MSI HD5770*

It works but runs hot ,i think i will keep it at 960 and 1250 

Thanx for your help


----------

